# Samsung CL-21Z50MQ Chasis KSBH AA41 01329F No enciende



## Tecnohogar (Feb 19, 2015)

Este TV Samsung 21" chasis KSBH AA41 01329F llego con el regulador STR W6756 dañado, y otros elemento ya que fue alcanzado por los efectos de un rayo.
En la fuente ha una resistencia totalmente destruida, la R800 según serigrafía, y no puedo ver su valor, como tampoco consigo su circuito o diagrama. 
Me he fijado en algunos similares y la reemplace por una de 33K y también algunos diodos zener y un 1N4148 en reemplazo del diodo D804 según serigrafía.
No tengo tensiones en el secundario de la fuente. Solo tensión en el filtro grande. Y no logro poner en marcha la fuente.


TV Samsung modelo CL-21Z50MQ (código modelo: CL21Z50MQKCGRB) en la placa impresa dice:
AA41-01329F - Chasis KSBH 
Fabricado en Brasil

Lleva los siguientes componentes:

Microjungla SMD: etiqueta blanca pegada dice T-SIXNSAS-1002.1
AA97-17760AP5GBA 
10-03-09 CKD 

Memoria: ST24C16WP

Regulador Fuente: STR-W6756

Salida Vertical IC301: LA78045

Salida Audio IC601: LA42032.......................................................Z: 8 ohm - 10W

Salida video a transistores...........................................................+Bvideo= 176,5V

Transistor Salida horizontal: TT2206

Fly-Back: BSC 25-0218N REV01 ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 19, 2015)

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## pandacba (Feb 19, 2015)

Este tiene la fuente que vos buscas, el que te subi primero difiere solo la fuente, pusiste mal el chasis.  Tengo un CD con los manuales y diagramas originales por modelo y año


----------



## Tecnohogar (Feb 19, 2015)

El chasis que indique es el correcto
KSBH AA41 01329F

Y el diagrama de fuente es parecido, no igual, como ejemplo las R 802, 803, 804, figuran de 22K y en la placa de este chasis son de 98K cada una.

Si tipeas el chasis hay una pagina de APAE donde dan todos los componentes, no así el diagrama.
Y en la serigrafia de la placa esta bien visible el chasis de fabricación brasilera.

Gracias de verdad por tu aporte.


----------



## dantonio (Feb 20, 2015)

Fíjate si el manual que he subido a este link te sirve:
https://www.mediafire.com/?9gest6y7loi97g5
Saludos.


----------

